# Shower arm ball joint adapter help



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The threaded portion you see is usually a standard 1/2" National Pipe Thread ( NPT). Screw it off and apply 3 wraps of Teflon tape clockwise to the threads when installing the new head. Hand tighten only.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

are you wanting the head to swivel ? just buy one that does.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

shower stems are generally a standard size. I would suspect any standard head or adapter configuration would fit.


----------



## chillinhrh (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The threaded portion you see is usually a standard 1/2" National Pipe Thread ( NPT). Screw it off and apply 3 wraps of Teflon tape clockwise to the threads when installing the new head. Hand tighten only.


Sorry I should have been more clear in my post, the end or ball joint part does not come off it is part of the shower arm, otherwise yes the 1/2 NPT would work, which is ultimately what will go onto the end of the adapter.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

That's different. Most shower heads usually unscrew and you just screw a new shower head on.

If it's all one piece as you say, then I don't know of any other way but to take off the entire shower arm and replace the whole thing with one that pivots. 

As you stated, where it screws into the wall is very unstable, so being how you are renting this apartment and responsible for any damage, etc., the safest thing to do, imo, would be to get your landlord involved. Explain to him/her that the shower arm is very loose and water could be getting behind the wall causing damage. Maybe they will have it fix and you can get the shower head you want. Just a suggestion.

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

even though its loose in the wall it should come out fairly easy....I pull down on the arm for leverage ....replace it with a standard shower arm...:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chillinhrh said:


> *Update:* The end of the shower arm does not come off, otherwise correct it would be an easy fix. Just was wondering if this shower head looked at all familiar considering there are various show head ball adapters.


I have never seen a shower ball end shower arm but based on a bit of research, I have found a few people with the same basic issue as yours. There was apparently a few different thread sizes used by various manufacturers so about the best I could suggest is take your shower head down to the builders store and see if you can find one that fits. 

to the suggestion of replacing the arm:


given this is an apartment, you should NOT replace the arm without written approval from the landlord. Even then you need to understand that you will be held liable for any damage you cause, including from leaking water within the wall should it happen.


----------



## chillinhrh (Mar 1, 2015)

ben's plumbing said:


> even though its loose in the wall it should come out fairly easy....I pull down on the arm for leverage ....replace it with a standard shower arm...:thumbsup::yes:


I'm pretty handy with things, but I would be a bit timid if there is ever a leak. If it did just very easily unscrew that would be an option. I'm confident plumbers tape would prevent any leaks.


----------



## chillinhrh (Mar 1, 2015)

nap said:


> I have never seen a shower ball end shower arm but based on a bit of research, I have found a few people with the same basic issue as yours. There was apparently a few different thread sizes used by various manufacturers so about the best I could suggest is take your shower head down to the builders store and see if you can find one that fits.
> 
> to the suggestion of replacing the arm:
> 
> ...


Correct, and Home Depot and Lowe's did not have the adapter or the threading. I also agree that if there is a leak it would be terrible. I was reading up a bit on it and I do see that where the shower arm pipe in the back connects there should be a mounted elbow connector that should be rigid. Thanks again for the information!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

chillinhrh said:


> Correct, and Home Depot and Lowe's did not have the adapter or the threading. I also agree that if there is a leak it would be terrible. I was reading up a bit on it and I do see that where the shower arm pipe in the back connects there should be a mounted elbow connector that should be rigid. Thanks again for the information!


yes, something like this often. I understand it is called a 90º drop ear elbow:


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

The shower arm you have is an old proprietary Price Pfister shower arm. Not uncommon to find them. Two easy solutions, #1: Unscrew the arm from the elbow behind the wall and replace with a standard shower arm that any shower head will fit on . #2: Danco sells an adapter for converting your shower arm ball end to a standard 1/2" thread. This adapter could be hard to find. I always go with option #1. 

Since this is an apartment and you do not own it, I would not do anything with it. Call the landlord or property management company and have them do any plumbing work. Your liability would be sky high and tampering with plumbing may violate your lease.


----------



## chillinhrh (Mar 1, 2015)

SHR Plumber said:


> The shower arm you have is an old proprietary Price Pfister shower arm. Not uncommon to find them. Two easy solutions, #1: Unscrew the arm from the elbow behind the wall and replace with a standard shower arm that any shower head will fit on . #2: Danco sells an adapter for converting your shower arm ball end to a standard 1/2" thread. This adapter could be hard to find. I always go with option #1.
> 
> Since this is an apartment and you do not own it, I would not do anything with it. Call the landlord or property management company and have them do any plumbing work. Your liability would be sky high and tampering with plumbing may violate your lease.


Thanks that's very helpful. Maybe this would work:
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1279265

Didn't think about going to Ace hardware! Also if I did option #2, I don't think it would be risky at all, I've already removed the shower head it's very easy to take off.

Even the elbow method is very easy after I watched a video, they put the Channellocks inside the elbow of the shower arm and turned it, that's ingenious!  But I won't risk that one since it's more risky than option #2.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

chillinhrh said:


> Maybe this would work:
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1279265


That is exactly the adapter I referenced. You are right, no more risky than changing a shower head. Good job finding the adapter.


----------

